# hey guy's have a few question's



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey yall im zach aka little fat buddy. i do a lot of ho scale switching but i am realizing i can't get waht i really want in ho scale on my size layout i have a 4foot wide by 8 foot long train table my grandpa built for me. 

i want long train's maybe a twice around cause i live near a NORFOLK SOUTHERN mainline and love watchign the long unit coaldrag's come through that is what i want to do is long coal drag's can i get this in nscale on my table i already have. 

next is how good are the engines now aday's and can i get n scale loco's with dcc decode'rs installed already in them. and can i get nscale buildign's in a prebuilt form. i am a modern guy meaning modern equipment sd60's ge es44ac's and stuff like that thank you all zach.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...to all of it...your wallet is the limit.:thumbsup:

N scale locos are as good as anything out there now, again, your wallet is the limit.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thank's dude for the information on that. guess im now looking into some nscale train suply's a engine some car's and some track right now guess ill jsut get me a oval to start with or i can start on the layout i am gonna do the sceneic and relaxed track plan a little modified though. i like the modern stuff the big engine's and stuff like that thsoe are my reason's to nscale. how hard is it to put a dcc decoder into a nscale engine i know with hoscale you have to take the coupler's of to take the shell off to put it in what do i have to do on a nscale engine thanks' zach.


----------

